

Hardest countries in the world to visit (American perspective) - thorin
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/09/countries-difficult-visas-travel/403267/?single_page=true

======
Tomte
I must say, I find Russia's principle of reciprocity quite clever.

Not that I liked it when I got my visa three years ago, but my Russian friend
(who regularly travels to Germany and the UK) told me that she has indeed to
fulfil the exact same requirements when applying for a Visa to the Schengen
area.

------
jacalata
I'd be surprised if Nauru is giving out visas at the moment, perhaps they were
for only a short while?

